# Black walnut collectors call



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a black walnut closed reed distress call. A very rich looking walnut with incredibly detailed carving. I wish I was better with a camera because these pictures do not do the carving justice. My buddy Anthony amazes me constantly. $65.00 to your glass case or safe or fireplace mantle, LOL

I pay the post man. Enjoy Rick


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats a nice looking call, He sure does good work.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah sweet! Very talented guy.

Mark


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow is right, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

That is true art--Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful call. I'll be watching.................


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Amazing work!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd say you and Anthony have hit on something there Rick! Very nice call and the detail is unmatched!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Purdy for sure----


----------

